# LATEST SHELVES...



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 20, 2012)

WITH ALMOST 100 "NEW" OLD BOTTLES COMING HOME IN THE LAST MONTH+, I TOOK THE TIME TO MAKE SHELVES IN MY LIBRARY THESE PAST FEW DAYS. WHAT AMAZED ME WAS THE 100" SHELF THAT RUNS ACROSS THE TOP OF THE WINDOW AND DOOR CAN TAKE THE TYPICAL DAIRY QUART BOTTLE WITH 3/8" TO SPARE. I DIDN'T PLAN THAT, IT JUST WORKED OUT THAT WAY. ROOM TO SPARE AS WELL.


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good Doc, a nice light strip on the top shelf behind the milks would look awesome at night...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good Larry a library of bottles !!  Like Jim said some lights maybe in the future would look real nice.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice job....cool display...!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice use of space!

 PD


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice shelves ! a light would make those milks pop. I take it the Steam radiator doesnt make those on the lower shelves too hot??


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 21, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE THUMBS UP AND LIGHT IDEA....WOULD BE KEWL![]

 HERE ARE A FEW MORE SHOTS....

 SIDES (VERTICALS) ARE MADE FROM 1X5" PINE AND THE SHELVES (HORIZONTALS) ARE 1X6" PINE.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 21, 2012)

.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 21, 2012)

.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 21, 2012)

I ALSO ADDED A 38" SHELF OVER THE KITCHEN DOOR MADE OF 1X4" PINE FOR PRIMARILY AMBER BEER BOTTLES....


----------

